# Stolen beehives



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Beehives were stolen over the past weekend from a Hanover Beekeeper in York County, Pennsylvania. Here is a news story on the event:
http://www.abc27.com/story/20341304/bee-hives-stolen-from-hanover-man

*Someone knows someone that knows something about these hives.* The more press and chatter created, the better the chances that the thieves will be caught. And if they get away with it this time, no doubt they will do it again.

Please pass this along for beekeepers in the Pennsylvania and Maryland areas. 

Details as follows: Two white males, 20-30 years old, driving a white newer model van with high placed rear brake lights. Vehicle had Pa. plates.
11 hives made of plywood, unpainted, with plastic tops.


Thank you.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That's pretty low.. 

I've got a friend that was the president of a club in MD.. I'll be seeing him tomorrow.. I'll pass the word on to him. He knows a ton of keepers in MD..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ya know.. I was just thinking of the karma these guy probably got paid back with... 

Could you imagine riding in a nice warm van with 12 hives full of bees bumping along down the road?

Hopefully they might keep an eye on the ER's in the area.. .


----------



## Chris. (Jul 13, 2011)

this is horrible. It why I follow the everyone cans see them or no one can see them rule, with my bees.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Chris, could you elaborate on the "no one can see them rule". Does this mean you put the hives back out of sight of any roads - or are you talking about back out of sight of any roads plus painted a camo color?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I know one local beekeeper switched to all brown and gray top bar hives a couple years ago. They are all set up right at the edge of a woods and probably 50 yards from a road. If you don't happen to look right at them, you won't see them out of corner of your eye. When he had all white, they were visible for a mile. If they were moved just a few feet back into the woods, nobody would see them unless they knew that they were there.

Martin


----------



## Chris. (Jul 13, 2011)

Bassically I want my bees in plain veiw of the public 24/7. i.e road side feild, or generally out in the open. Or no-one can see them. As in you need to go through a gate and have 4 wheel drive. or a yard with privacy fence. When only a few people know they are there someone can easily steal and or tamper with the hives, with out detection. Of course I prefer the no one can see them side of the rule, and getting a little mud on the tires is always fun,:happy:, until you get a flat, and shred the 200 dollar truck tire.:smack


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Dave Hackenberg told me this fall that they lose 1/3 of their hives to disease every year (colony collapse) and that they used to sell bees but now have to buy them for replacements. I suppose that means a good hive is attractive to thieves.


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

Of all the vehicles that hit in the rearend this should be the one!!!I HATE thiefs!!


----------

